# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Ermenilerin Türk Soykırımı HOCALI (2)

## ozzylive

*Katil doğanlar!..*
13 yaşındaki çocuğun kafa, yüz, karın derilerini yüzen Zori Balayan’ın Hocalı’da yaptığı işkenceler ve işlediği cinayetlerden ötürü ruhunun sevinç ve gurur içinde olduğunu söyleyebilmesi ortaya 
koyuyor ki, Ermeni caniler Türk öldürmekten zevk alıyor.
TBMM Hocalı Bildirisi’nde “kara sayfa”, “insanlığa karşı suç”, “katliam”dedi de bir türlü “soykırım” diyemedi ya, Hürriyet kocaman manşet atmış dün:

*“Soykırım mı, katliam mı?”* 
MHP ve CHP “soykırım” diyor ve tanınması için çaba sarfediyor. AKP “bu parlamentonun işi değil” deyip “Türk soykırımı”nı tanımaya yanaşmıyor.
Ortada bir suç var; yüzyılın en büyük insanlık suçu. O suçun işlendiğine dair binlerce insan bedeninden oluşan kabarık bir delil dosyası var, Azerbaycan Türklerinin kanıyla yazılmış bir iddianame var, buna karşın “evet ben yaptım ve bu cinayetleri işlediğimden hiç pişman değilim” diyen sanıklar var...
Ee ne duruyorsun hükmü versene...
Vicdan kanırtan bir sessizlik...
Hal böyle olunca 20 yıldır haksızlığa uğrayan Hocalılılar en yoksun bırakıldıkları şeyi talep ediyor bugünlerde:
Adalet!

*VAHşETİ BüYLE SAVUNDU*
Dün soykırım suçunun “delili” olan cansız bedenleri tasvire çalışmıştık. Gelin bugün sanıklara çevirelim rotamızı. 
Hocalı’da katledilenler gibi katiller de adlarıyla sanlarıyla belli. 366. Motorize Alay Komutanı Yuri Yuriyeviç Zarvigov mesela... Mesela Yüzbaşı Vladislav Vladimiroviç Arutyunyan, üsteğmen Viktor Garmaş, Albay Aleksander Aleksandroviç Arutyunov, Hankendi eski Emniyet Müdürü Armo Abramyan... Ermenistan Savunma Bakanı Seyran Mushegoviç Ohanyan gibi tanıdık olanlar da var aralarında... Cumhurbaşkanı Serj Sarkisyan gibi “çok tanıdık” olanlar, kanlı ellerini sıktıklarımız, yüzüne tebessümle baktıklarımız da...
2009 yılında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün “misafiri” olarak Türkiye’de el üstünde ağırlandı Hocalı soykırımının vicdanlardaki 1 numaralı sanığı. Onu üzmemek için Azerbaycan’ın ay yıldızlı bayrakları Bursa Atatürk Stadına sokulmadı, çöp kutularına atıldı. Sarkisyan 1991-1994 yılları arasında yani işgalin başından ateşkese kadar Dağlık Karabağ Savunma Ordusu’nun komutanıydı. 
Dün dündür, bugün barış zamanı mı diyorsunuz? 
üyleyse Sarkisyan’ın yıllar sonra soykırımla nasıl gururlandığını okuyun: 
“Hocalı’dan önce, Azerbaycanlılar bizim şaka yaptığımızı sanıyordu, Ermenilerin sivil topluma karşı el kaldırmayacaklarını sanıyorlardı. Biz bunu kırmayı başardık...” 
Ne pişmanlık, ne utanç, ne özür... O da yetmezmiş gibi Ermenistan’da yetişen yeni nesillere Türkiye’yi hedef göstererek adeta savaş emri verdi:
“Karabağ’ı biz aldık, Ağrı’yı da size bıraktık!” 
Soykırım Suçunun ünlenmesi ve Cezalandırılması Sözleşmesi gereğince uluslararası mahkemede yargılanması çalışmaları gerekirken “soykırımcıyı açılım ortağı” yaptılar.

*KüPEKLERİN üNüNE ATTILAR*
Bir başka sanık, diplomatlarımızı katleden ASALA militanlığı da yapmış Monte Melkonyan günlüğüne “öç alma eylemi” olarak kaydetti Hocalı’yı. Ermenistan’ın dört bir yanında “milli kahraman” ilan edilen bu katilin heykelleri dikili.
Buyrun bir sanık daha. Zori Balayan “Ruhumuzun Canlanması” diye kitaplaştırdı sergiledikleri vahşeti:
“Arkadaşımız Haçatur’la ele geçirdiğimiz eve girerken askerlerimiz 13 yaşında bir Türk çocuğunu pencereye çivilemişlerdi. Türk çocuğunun bağırış çağırışları çok duyulmasın diye, Haçatur çocuğun annesinin kesilmiş memesini çocuğun ağzına soktu... Başından, sinesinden ve karnından derisini soydum. Saate baktım, Türk çocuğu yedi dakika sonra kan kaybından öldü... Ruhum halkımın yüzde birinin bile intikamını aldığım için sevinçten gururlanıyordu. Haçatur daha sonra ölmüş Türk çocuğunun cesedini parça parça doğradı ve bu Türkle aynı kökten olan köpeklere attı. Akşam aynı şeyi üç Türk çocuğuna daha yaptık...” 

*üLüLER ARASINDA BİR üIğLIK*
Hiçbir şüpheye mahal bırakmayalım bir de şahitlik edenlerden dinleyelim Hocalı’yı. İşte o gün, o günün hemen ertesinde bölgeye giden gazetecilerin gördüğü manzara:
“Ermeni askerleri binlerce aileyi yok etmiştir.” (Sunday Times, 1 Mart 1992)
“Bir erkek çocuğunun kafası yoktu. Her tarafta işkenceyle öldürülmüş bayan, çocuk ve yaşlılar vardı.” (İzvestiya, 13 Mart 1992)
“Geçtiğimiz hafta Azerbaycan yine bir morgun mahzeni gibiydi; bir caminin arkasına geçici olarak kurulmuş morga sürüklenerek getirilmiş düzinelerce ceset ve yas tutan mülteciler... Cesetlerin çoğu kaçmaya çalışırken yakın mesafeden vurulmuştu, bazılarının yüzleri paramparça idi, bazılarının kafa derileri yüzülmüştü...” (Newsweek, 16 Mart 1992)
“...Gaflan denen ve ölülerin yakılmasıyla görevli Ermeni grup, Hocalı’nın 1 kilometre batısında bir yere 2 Mart günü 100 Azeri ölüsünü getirip yığdı. Son kamyonda 10 yaşında bir kız çocuğu gördüm. Başından ve elinden yaralıydı. Yüzü morarmıştı. Soğuğa, açlığa ve yaralarına rağmen hala yaşıyordu. üok az nefes alabiliyordu. Gözlerini ölüm korkusu sarmıştı. O sırada Tigranyan isimli bir asker onu tuttuğu gibi öteki cesetlerin üstüne fırlattı. Sonra tüm cesetleri yaktılar. Bana sanki yanmakta olan ölü bedenler arasından bir çığlık işittim gibi geldi. Yapabileceğim bir şey yoktu. Ben şuşa’ya döndüm. Onlar Haç’ın hatırı için savaşa devam ettiler.” (Daud Kheyriyan, ’For the Sake of Cross’/ Haçın Hatırı İçin) 

*HüKüM SIRASI SİZİN...*
Hala tatmin olmayan var mı?
üyleyse bunlar da “bilirkişi” raporları:
İnsan Hakları İzleme ürgütü Hocalı’da yaşananların “Dağlık Karabağ’ın işgalinden bu yana gerçekleşen en kapsamlı sivil katliamı” olduğunu ve ölümlerde “Ermeni güçlerinin doğrudan sorumlu olduğunu” rapor etti.
ABD Kongresi Uluslararası İlişkiler Komisyonu üyesi Don Barton, Kongreyi ’Hocalı soykırımı’nı tanımaya çağırdı. Barton Temsilciler Kurulu’ndaki konuşmasında, “ABD Kongresi, Hocalı soykırımını tanımakla uluslararası toplumun uzun yıllardan beri bu konuyla ilgili sessizliğini bozacaktır” dedi. (Sonuç yok! )
Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’nin Hocalıda yaşananların “soykırım” olarak tanınması çağrısı Türkiye, Azerbaycan, Birleşik Krallık, Arnavutluk, Bulgaristan, Lüksemburg, Yugoslavya Federal Cumhuriyeti, Makedonya Cumhuriyeti, Norveç, Polonya’lı parlamenterler tarafından imzalandı. (Sonuç yok!) Yine AKPM Ermenistan’ın Azerbaycan’da “işgalci” olarak tanımlayan bir karar aldı.Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi 822, 853, 874, 884 sayılı kararlarıyla “Azerbaycan topraklarının Ermeniler tarafından işgal edildiğini” kabul etti. (Sonuç yok, işgal sürüyor!)
BM İnsan Hakları ürgütü Başkanı Holly Cartner “Hocalı’da sivillerin ölümünden Ermenileri sorumlu tuttuklarını” açıkladı. (Sonuç yok, sorumlular cezalandırılmadı!)

***

Hala soruyorlar ya; 
Katliam mı, soykırım mı?
Hükmü siz verin!

----------

